# Dometic Fridge Noise



## Brad the Builder

Hi all, 
Just out on first trip in our new 2011 250rs, and everything is going great. 
Just a quick question about the fridge- 
I'm plugged into 30a power, and have the fridge on auto. It's cooling just fine, but it is emitting a "motor like" hum every 10 seconds or so, and continues to hum for about a 10 second interval. It's a very quiet hum, can only hear it when everything else is off. Not really a big deal, just a little annoying when trying to sleep. 
Is this normal? Anyone else hear it or have heard it?

Other than that, this trailer rocks! It's so much nicer than our old jayco.


----------



## Brad the Builder

I just switched to propane, and it ignited just fine. 10 mins into the propane usage, the hum continues...


----------



## huntr70

I know of one other person that has the same issue, They have a 2010 260FL.......interesting.


----------



## GarethsDad

Is your carger/converter under the fridge? It might be the converter fan kicking in. Did you try the fridge on propane while unpluged from shore power? James


----------



## Fanatical1

GarethsDad said:


> Is your carger/converter under the fridge? It might be the converter fan kicking in. Did you try the fridge on propane while unpluged from shore power? James


This would be my guess also.

My converter is next to my fridge and the converter fan can make noise simular to a small motor as the demand for electicty (or battery charging) varies.


----------



## mike1

Brad the Builder said:


> Hi all,
> Just out on first trip in our new 2011 250rs, and everything is going great.
> Just a quick question about the fridge-
> I'm plugged into 30a power, and have the fridge on auto. It's cooling just fine, but it is emitting a "motor like" hum every 10 seconds or so, and continues to hum for about a 10 second interval. It's a very quiet hum, can only hear it when everything else is off. Not really a big deal, just a little annoying when trying to sleep.
> Is this normal? Anyone else hear it or have heard it?
> 
> Other than that, this trailer rocks! It's so much nicer than our old jayco.


I have a 2011 salem 26 tbud. We just brought it back from the dealer for a warranty check regarding that noise that cycles from the fridge. I am an electrician so I know is it definately not the inverter humming. The dealer told me it is a cooling fan for the fridge that is cycling. It is very annoying at night. this must be something new Dometic has installed. I am going to look today to see if I can change it to an ultra quiet model.


----------



## CamperAndy

There is no cooling fan for the fridge that I know of. What model fridge is it?

There is a fan for the converter though that will cycle as it senses load. Turn on a bunch of lights and see if the hum becomes steady. The fan is a variable speed and should be very quite at low speed.


----------



## Brad the Builder

The fridge is a DM2652LB1 model dometic. 
I've isolated the noise to the fridge by turning the fridge off, and turning on a bunch of lights, the radio and tv. I hear the converter fan, which is distinctively different. 
Then I unplugged and turned the fridge to lp. In comes the hum, very different in db and sound. Outside I went, pulled the fridge vent off, and although I don't see a fan, it's coming from what I assume would be some sort of compressor on the cooling lines (sorry, don't know all the technical stuff of fridges, excuse the terminology







). Long story short, I am also convinced it's a fridge noise and I am also convinced that it apparently has no effect on the performance of the fridge- it works just fine.

@mike1- please post if your successful on your search. I'd like to replace mine as well.

Thanks all for your input. We're on day 2 in our first trip in this trailer, and I am still amazed at how well built this is compared to my former SOB


----------



## CamperAndy

For sure there is no compressor on the fridge. The process uses an ammonia expander to create the chill effect.

Link to the parts manual shows no fan DM2652 parts manual

Does the sound change when on electric as compraed to gas? Is the trailer level?


----------



## Brad the Builder

Thanks for the link CamperAndy. Best I can tell, the noise emanates from the general area of part #100, close to that canister that's pictured. 
I pulled out the 6' carpenter level and double checked my levels. I'm within 1/4" all around. And the noise is the same frequency and db plugged in or not.


----------



## Nathan

Sorry, I just started a new thread because I was too excited to look for this one. It's a 12V cooling fan about 3/4 of the way up the fridge in the back. Seems to be thermostatically controlled because I watched it cycle. The only way to see it is to pull the top cover off and if you wanted to modify things (like get a better, quieter fan), you'd have to remove the refrigerator to get to it.


----------



## Brad the Builder

Thanks for the info Nathan. I'll learn to live with the noise, based on your description. Truth be told, my bed is so far away from it, it was barely audible. The kids bunks are much closer, but neither noticed.


----------



## Brad the Builder

Actually, one more thought/question-
I've been plugged in this weekend, so the thought of the fridge motor hasn't worried me. I wonder how bad it drains the battery when dry camping? Anyone with experience in this?


----------



## Nathan

Brad the Builder said:


> Actually, one more thought/question-
> I've been plugged in this weekend, so the thought of the fridge motor hasn't worried me. I wonder how bad it drains the battery when dry camping? Anyone with experience in this?


Yeop, been thinking about that ever since finding it. I was considering one of those solar fridge vent covers with the fan's built in hoping that it might reduce the useage of the internal fan....


----------



## Brad the Builder

Thanks for the info Nathan. I'll look into that and see what if any mod I can do.


----------

